# wasted wood and what resin?



## watch_art (Jan 10, 2014)

When looking at the different vendor sites at the wasted wood blanks, I'm not seeing what kind of resin that was used with the wood.  Just "resin".  Is there a general rule as to whether it's PR or alumilite or should I ask for each piece I'm interested in?

I figure certain makers use certain resins, but I don't know any of the makers of the wasted wood blanks except for the Mutt Blanks - I figure all of that is alumilite.

Thanks


----------



## MarkD (Jan 10, 2014)

I think you will find that most people used Alumilite with wasted wood. From what I understand, PR shrinks and tends to pull away from the wood.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jan 10, 2014)

I always use PR...probably due to no experience with Alumilite. While Mark is right on part of it, PR will shrink away from the walls of the mold, not the parent wood, in my efforts, it seems to draw/shrink to the center of the mass in question. I have no idea if part of that reason is that it is cast under pressure or what.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 10, 2014)

Shawn....when in doubt, you should definitely ask.  Most sites should have some sort of way to 'contact', or something along those lines.

I tried a few 'experiments' with 'chunks and PR', I used pressure.  Had pretty good results....  
I just don't have the time to make enough for the website, and my plate 'runth over already'.





Scott (Bob needs some wasted wood) B


----------



## watch_art (Jan 10, 2014)

Cool thanks guys!
I feel like doing a wasted wood pen one day.  Who knows when - probably won't be until summer.  I'll do the sleeves and acrylic inserts like I do with my wood pens.  No worries about threading wood.


----------



## robutacion (Jan 10, 2014)

watch_art said:


> When looking at the different vendor sites at the wasted wood blanks, I'm not seeing what kind of resin that was used with the wood.  Just "resin".  Is there a general rule as to whether it's PR or alumilite or should I ask for each piece I'm interested in?
> 
> I figure certain makers use certain resins, but I don't know any of the makers of the wasted wood blanks except for the Mutt Blanks - I figure all of that is alumilite.
> 
> Thanks



Well, in my view and experience, I have found that, the vast majority of people in the USA and Canada, use the Alumilite as a better option to cast with pieces of wood however, I do know a few that use a Polyester based resin in their casting.

Particularly in the USA the price difference in between most resins types, is not hugely different but, for people in other countries like me here in Australia, the equivalent of what the Alumilite is in the USA, is the Polyurethane (2 part) and the cost is nearly enough 7 times of the Polyester resins so, we couldn't possibly be using such resin to cast pen blanks with, unless I could sell them at $50 a blank...!

So, in general terms, you will find that most of those making these type of blanks that are outside of the USA, and for the reasons I explained above, they will be using Polyester...!

In either case, I would think most appropriate to ask what resin was used, if that info was not provided...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------

